# could someone tell me what i need?



## bdubz

I called to get the multi room parts today. I have had it running through routers since it first came out but never really worked that good. The lady asked what all i had and told me that all i needed was 3 decas and a filter. But what about the router, how does that work. I also told her that i need on demand on the receivers. Looking at the diagrams on this site, looks like there is much more involved. 

I currently have:
1 - hr20 (dont care about this one)
2 - hr21
1 - hr22
The lnb with the 4 lines coming out
1 - zinwell multiswitch

What else am i going to need to have multiroom with on demand on 3 of the 4 dvr's? Or was the lady right with the stuff ordered? Please help me out with this, it is kinda confusing. It looks like there are many different setups and I would just like to know what will work in my house. 

Sorry for the noob questions


----------



## hilmar2k

You need SWM (either SWM LNB or SMW-8/16), 5 DECA dapaters and 1 PI (or 4 adapters and a BB DECA).


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> I called to get the multi room parts today. I have had it running through routers since it first came out but never really worked that good. The lady asked what all i had and told me that all i needed was 3 decas and a filter. But what about the router, how does that work. I also told her that i need on demand on the receivers. Looking at the diagrams on this site, looks like there is much more involved.
> 
> I currently have:
> 1 - hr20 (dont care about this one)
> 2 - hr21
> 1 - hr22
> The lnb with the 4 lines coming out
> 1 - zinwell multiswitch
> 
> What else am i going to need to have multiroom with on demand on 3 of the 4 dvr's? Or was the lady right with the stuff ordered? Please help me out with this, it is kinda confusing. It looks like there are many different setups and I would just like to know what will work in my house.
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions



changing over to a SWiM system, so a new LNB & PI
4-way Splitter to feed everything
3 DECAs
One broadband DECA
This whole upgrade should be $199 from DirecTV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

And for what you need that's a bargain. I'd take it.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> changing over to a SWiM system, so a new LNB & PI
> 4-way Splitter to feed everything
> 3 DECAs
> One broadband DECA
> This whole upgrade should be $199 from DirecTV.


I have the new lnb but no power inserter and the 3 decas already. So would this still be a bargain to pay $199 or should i just look on ebay for the parts? So I need a seperate deca to have for the router??

Thanks for the quick replies


----------



## hilmar2k

bdubz said:


> I have the new lnb but no power inserter and the 3 decas already. So would this still be a bargain to pay $199 or should i just look on ebay for the parts? So I need a seperate deca to have for the router??
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies


You can use a regular DECA and the appropriate PI, or get the BB DECA dapater.


----------



## Doug Brott

bdubz said:


> I have the new lnb but no power inserter and the 3 decas already. So would this still be a bargain to pay $199 or should i just look on ebay for the parts? So I need a seperate deca to have for the router??
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies


If you want to finish it yourself, you will still need the green-label 4-way splitter. If you want Video on Demand, MediaShare, and iPad App functionality, you will need the broadband DECA as well. You'd then connect the 3 DVRs and one BB DECA to the splitter .. a receiver DECA at each of the 3 receivers and an Ethernet connection from your BB DECA to your router.

If you know what your doing, then the 4-way Splitter plus BB DECA kit will be cheaper if you do it on your own it sounds like based on what you already have.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> I have the new lnb but no power inserter and the 3 decas already. So would this still be a bargain to pay $199 or should i just look on ebay for the parts? So I need a seperate deca to have for the router??
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies


Well you can always do a DIY setup.
You need to check that your LNB is marked with a green label for DECA, or you'll need a filter for it.
You'll need the green labeled splitter.
And as posted a separate BB DECA.


----------



## bdubz

So is this all i would need extra since i have the lnb and 3 decas? Sorry guys I cant post links yet. Is there anything else i will need to get mrv + on demand with 3 recievers? Also can i use my same dish if i just switch out the lnb?

*
(DIRECTV APPROVED 8 WAY SPLITTER FOR SWM (SWiM) SYSTEM)*
h t tp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220746807574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*(New Directv 21V Power Inserter PI-21 For SWM-LNB)*
h t t p://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230590057195&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*(DirecTV Broadband Deca-On Demand for your DVR Internet!)*
h t t p://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300531511551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So is this all i would need extra since i have the lnb and 3 decas? Sorry guys I cant post links yet. Is there anything else i will need to get mrv + on demand with 3 recievers? Also can i use my same dish if i just switch out the lnb?
> 
> *
> (DIRECTV APPROVED 8 WAY SPLITTER FOR SWM (SWiM) SYSTEM)*
> h t tp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220746807574&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *(New Directv 21V Power Inserter PI-21 For SWM-LNB)*
> h t t p://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230590057195&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> *(DirecTV Broadband Deca-On Demand for your DVR Internet!)*
> h t t p://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300531511551&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


You'll first need to check the LNB as I've posted.
I wouldn't use an 8-way splitter if only a 4-way is all I need, since this causes more loss.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> You'll first need to check the LNB as I've posted.
> I wouldn't use an 8-way splitter if only a 4-way is all I need, since this causes more loss.


Ok not sure on the lnb i don't have it here. I know it is a 5lnb with 1 coax out but not sure if it has a green label or not.

Will the 4 way splitter take care of both antenna inputs on three receivers? Also how would i hook up my hr20 (no mrv)


----------



## Doug Brott

You'll need to use the second coax for OTA .. Can't put OTA & SWiM/DECA on the same Coax.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Ok not sure on the lnb i don't have it here. I know it is a 5lnb with 1 coax out but not sure if it has a green label or not.
> 
> Will the 4 way splitter take care of both antenna inputs on three receivers? Also how would i hook up my hr20 (no mrv)


SWiM is a signal wire [coax] system, so you on;y need one coax to each receiver.
You might as well get a DECA for your HR20 [find out which one you have since it connects differently] as this will give internet access and you can turn off sharing so it isn't part of your MRV.
If you don't want this, then you'll need another filter to block the DECA signal from overloading the SAT tuner.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> You'll need to use the second coax for OTA .. Can't put OTA & SWiM/DECA on the same Coax.


Think this was for SAT #1 & #2 of the old legacy system.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM is a signal wire [coax] system, so you on;y need one coax to each receiver.
> You might as well get a DECA for your HR20 [find out which one you have since it connects differently] as this will give internet access and you can turn off sharing so it isn't part of your MRV.
> If you don't want this, then you'll need another filter to block the DECA signal from overloading the SAT tuner.


So if the lnb is not green label will it still work? what is needed


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So if the lnb is not green label will it still work? what is needed


http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


and i also would need one of those for the hr20-700? or no


----------



## bdubz

So is this everything i will need?


----------



## Doug Brott

if you plan to connect your HR20 .. That would mean 4 DVRs. You would need to get the 8-way splitter to add your BB DECA .. OR a 2-way splitter that could be used @ any of the 4 receiver locations.

The latter might even be better if you already have an Ethernet port close to one of your DVRs.


----------



## bdubz

Doug Brott said:


> if you plan to connect your HR20 .. That would mean 4 DVRs. You would need to get the 8-way splitter to add your BB DECA .. OR a 2-way splitter that could be used @ any of the 4 receiver locations.
> 
> The latter might even be better if you already have an Ethernet port close to one of your DVRs.


I have a router sitting on top of 2 of my dvrs with Ethernet cables going to each. So i should just get a additional 2 way?


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> and i also would need one of those for the* hr20-700*? or no


no, the HR20-700 connects like all the other receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> I have a router sitting on top of 2 of my dvrs with Ethernet cables going to each. So i should just get a additional 2 way?


That's how I'd do it.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> That's how I'd do it.


Ok i think im clear on all of it and will cost much less to do my self. So just to be sure if the lnb is not green i need to use the band stop filter? Can i use my same dish that i already have?

And would this be the 2 way splitter i would need at one of the dvr's and then the 4 way at the dish?

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SPLIT2MRV&d=DIRECTV-SWS2-Satellite-2Way-Wide-Band-MRV-Compatible-Splitter-%282-2150-MHz%29&c=Satellite%20Splitters&sku=874409002404


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Ok i think im clear on all of it and will cost much less to do my self. So just to be sure if the lnb is not green i need to use the band stop filter? Can i use my same dish that i already have?
> 
> And would this be the 2 way splitter i would need at one of the dvr's and then the 4 way at the dish?
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404


That/those are the right splitters.
The LNB works with the slimline dish, so unless you've got the old sidecar you'll be fine.
The LNB isn't green, just the label. :lol:


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> That/those are the right splitters.
> The LNB works with the slimline dish, so unless you've got the old sidecar you'll be fine.


I have the slimeline. Old sidecar??



veryoldschool said:


> The LNB isn't green, just the label. :lol:


I know. Lol!


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> I have the slimeline. Old sidecar??


That's the name of the older AT-9 dish back in the '06 days for HD.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> That's the name of the older AT-9 dish back in the '06 days for HD.


Yeah i used to have that, now i have the au9 dish


----------



## bdubz

will the sws4wb-wnc work or do i have to get the kind with the green label (sws-4)


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> will the sws4wb-wnc work or do i have to get the kind with the green label (sws-4)


For DECA, you need/should have the green labeled because these have been modified to perform better.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> For DECA, you need/should have the green labeled because these have been modified to perform better.


Ok thanks. Do I need to have a power outlet near my dish for the power inserter?

Thanks for not bashing a noob. I really appreciate your help and know that I will be able to do this.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Ok thanks. Do I need to have a power outlet near my dish for the power inserter?
> 
> Thanks for not bashing a noob. I really appreciate your help and know that I will be able to do this.


It needs to be near "power". Mine is some 100' from my dish and runs through a splitter [on the power passing port, marked in red]


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> It needs to be near "power". Mine is some 100' from my dish and runs through a splitter [on the power passing port, marked in red]


So i could just use the extra line at one of the dvr's and put the power inserter in the house and run that to the red power pass??


----------



## The Merg

bdubz said:


> So i could just use the extra line at one of the dvr's and put the power inserter in the house and run that to the red power pass??


Yup!

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So i could just use the extra line at one of the dvr's and put the power inserter in the house and run that to the red power pass??





The Merg said:


> Yup!
> 
> - Merg


Or have it right behind/near a receiver which connects to the PI. 

Mine: Dish--> splitter ---> PI---> splitter---> receivers


----------



## The Merg

"veryoldschool" said:


> Or have it right behind/near a receiver which connects to the PI.
> 
> Mine: Dish--> splitter ---> PI---> splitter---> receivers


You just hadda get in the last word, didnchya? :lol:

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## bdubz

The Merg said:


> You just hadda get in the last word, didnchya? :lol:
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


lol! thanks again guys for all the help!


----------



## bdubz

Ok I got all the parts. Can someone look at this diagram and tell me if that's exactly right or not? If not please tell me what to change to get the best setup possible. I don't want to run into any problems on Saturday. This is everything I have:

HR20-700
HR21-700
HR22-100
HR23-700

(1) SL5S4NR2-02
(1) MSPLIT4R1-03
(1) MSPLIT2R1-03
(1) PI21R1-03
(4) DECA1MR0-01
(1) BROADBAND DECA
(1) AU9 DISH WITH OLD LNB (edited) Thanks "oldschool"


----------



## veryoldschool

the diagram loos great, but your list has: AT9 DISH WITH OLD LNB which doesn't work with the new SWiM LNB, so you need a AU9 dish.
Your diagram shows the AU9


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> the diagram loos great, but your list has: AT9 DISH WITH OLD LNB which doesn't work with the new SWiM LNB, so you need a AU9 dish.
> Your diagram shows the AU9


Oops. Yeah it is the au9. So this is how you would do it? Do all the parts look ok. I managed to get all green label stuff


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Oops. Yeah it is the au9. So this is how you would do it? Do all the parts look ok. I managed to get all green label stuff


The diagram looks like a way that I would do this.
What I don't know are the coax lengths, but these may not matter.
I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> The diagram looks like a way that I would do this.
> What I don't know are the coax lengths, but these may not matter.
> I don't see anything wrong.


the one with the power inserter will be about 20 ft away and the farthest one is about 100ft and the other two are stacked in the living room about half way in between


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> the one with the power inserter will be about 20 ft away and the farthest one is about 100ft and the* other two are stacked in the living room *about half way in between


So if these are next to each other, I'd use the 2-way splitter here and split the one coax to feed both of these.
You've got all the right parts, so it's merely swapping the splitter around.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> So if these are next to each other, I'd use the 2-way splitter here and split the one coax to feed both of these.
> You've got all the right parts, so it's merely swapping the splitter around.


Ok. I will do that. Do the lengths look ok? I have plenty of lines. 2 lines going to 4 boxes. Lol


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Ok. I will do that. Do the lengths look ok? I have plenty of lines. 2 lines going to 4 boxes. Lol


Your lengths look to be within these:


----------



## bdubz

If i were to put the inserter at one of the receivers, would i put it before or after the deca

dish>4way>deca>power inserter>reciever EDIT diagram


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> If i were to put the inserter at one of the receivers, would i put it before or after the deca
> 
> dish>4way>deca>power inserter>reciever EDIT diagram


The SWiM PI MUST BE between the Dish and the DECA, since the DECA blocks the DC voltage.

Another configuration [there could be many] is to use the 2-way first and connect the longest coax run to one side and then the 4-way to the other side.
The thought here is to equalize the overall loss to receivers as much as you can.
The 2-way loss is about the same as 50' of coax, so the 4-way loss is about 100'.
You said one was 100' away and the others were about half of this.
There isn't or doesn't need to be a perfect balance, so you simply try to equalize out as much as you can along with fitting into the coax runs that you have to deal with.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> The SWiM PI MUST BE between the Dish and the DECA, since the DECA blocks the DC voltage.
> 
> Another configuration [there could be many] is to use the 2-way first and connect the longest coax run to one side and then the 4-way to the other side.
> The thought here is to equalize the overall loss to receivers as much as you can.
> The 2-way loss is about the same as 50' of coax, so the 4-way loss is about 100'.
> You said one was 100' away and the others were about half of this.
> There isn't or doesn't need to be a perfect balance, so you simply try to equalize out as much as you can along with fitting into the coax runs that you have to deal with.


So would that be better in your opinion? Really I can do any configuration because I haven't started it yet. Want to do best possible configuration. Just trying to make sure I have everything perfect on Saturday. Thanks again for putting up with my questions


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So would that be better in your opinion? Really I can do any configuration because I haven't started it yet. Want to do best possible configuration. Just trying to make sure I have everything perfect on Saturday. Thanks again for putting up with my questions


It isn't a question about "putting up with"....
It's really a question about your exact layout.
Take your diagram and add the coax lengths for each one. With this I could do more than guess, or simply pitch ideas.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> It isn't a question about "putting up with"....
> It's really a question about your exact layout.
> Take your diagram and add the coax lengths for each one. With this I could do more than guess, or simply pitch ideas.


For sure. When I get home I will update the diagram with lengths


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> For sure. When I get home I will update the diagram with lengths


Great, then I can "do the numbers" and probability find there is no difference. :lol:


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> It isn't a question about "putting up with"....
> It's really a question about your exact layout.
> Take your diagram and add the coax lengths for each one. With this I could do more than guess, or simply pitch ideas.


Ok i have put the lengths on the diagram and also moved the power inserter to before the deca on the box thats closest to the dish. These lengths are pretty close. Those lengts are from dish to deca if that helps. And for the splitter, i can cut the coax to length and put them wherever is best. Also I took a pic of all the equipment, i got all the rest of it today. Hopefully it is everything i need.


----------



## veryoldschool

This looks to be the best:


----------



## bdubz

Ok I see. I am not able to move that router easily tho. I have some other things with Ethernet cables. What is the negative numbers for?


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Ok I see. I am not able to move that router easily tho. I have some other things with Ethernet cables. What is the negative numbers for?


The minus numbers at each receiver are the loss of the coax & splitters to them. As you can see they only vary about 3 dB, which is the closest they all can be.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> The minus numbers at each receiver are the loss of the coax & splitters to them. As you can see they only vary about 3 dB, which is the closest they all can be.


So are you saying that this will be basically a near perfect setup or no? I could move the router like in your modified diagram since I wont be needing the ethernet cables to the 2 living room boxes. I still have a wii and ps3 there but I could use those wireless. I also have a access point right now in the master that I am using for the MRV and i could just move that to the LR if I didnt want to do wireless for the game systems. If this is the best setup, it will not be a issue to move the router and modem.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So are you saying that this will be basically a near perfect setup or no?


While I wouldn't say "perfect setup", it's the one that has the best/highest signal levels to all receivers, which I thought was your goal.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> While I wouldn't say "perfect setup", it's the one that has the best/highest signal levels to all receivers, which I thought was your goal.


Yes that is for sure my goal. I will be hooking it up exactly like the edited diagram that you did. I think that it should go pretty smooth. I will post back here on Saturday with a huge thanks, and again thanks for taking the time to help me with this. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> Yes that is for sure my goal. I will be hooking it up exactly like the edited diagram that you did. I think that it should go pretty smooth. I will post back here on Saturday with a huge thanks, and again thanks for taking the time to help me with this. It is greatly appreciated.


Not sure where the splitters are going to be, and you haven't given the coax length to the BB DECA, "but" this coax can be fairly long if needed, since the loss/frequency is much less than for the SAT signals.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure where the splitters are going to be, and you haven't given the coax length to the BB DECA, "but" this coax can be fairly long if needed, since the loss/frequency is much less than for the SAT signals.


The bb deca will be right behind the box that is 35 ft from the dish


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> The bb deca will be right behind the box that is 35 ft from the dish


Yeah, but it wouldn't "have to be". 
If you have a coax from the 2-way that runs to a more convenient location, even if this is a long coax, it will still work fine.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, but it wouldn't "have to be".
> If you have a coax from the 2-way that runs to a more convenient location, even if this is a long coax, it will still work fine.


So I wouldn't need to move the router? Right now it is behind the 2 boxes that are 60 feet away. That would be cool if I left there. I have plenty of extra coax, 2 at every box and 4 in the living room


----------



## veryoldschool

bdubz said:


> So I wouldn't need to move the router? Right now it is behind the 2 boxes that are 60 feet away. That would be cool if I left there. I have plenty of extra coax, 2 at every box and 4 in the living room


That was the point I was trying to make.
SAT levels are more important to the receivers than the DECA levels are to the DECAs.
Going three sides around Robinhood's barn, for DECA doesn't matter nearly as much as longer coax to feed a receiver.


----------



## The Merg

veryoldschool said:


> Going three sides around Robinhood's barn, for DECA doesn't matter nearly as much as longer coax to feed a receiver.


Hey VOS, it's the 21st century... We now measure things in feet and inches. Even though it's like yesterday for you, we don't measure things today in cubits or how many times you can wrap something around the barn... :lol:

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually I prefer to measure in meters.


----------



## bdubz

veryoldschool said:


> That was the point I was trying to make.
> SAT levels are more important to the receivers than the DECA levels are to the DECAs.
> Going three sides around Robinhood's barn, for DECA doesn't matter nearly as much as longer coax to feed a receiver.





The Merg said:


> Hey VOS, it's the 21st century... We now measure things in feet and inches. Even though it's like yesterday for you, we don't measure things today in cubits or how many times you can wrap something around the barn... :lol:
> 
> - Merg


LOL! Well that is good to know. I cant wait for Saturday now.


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Hey VOS, it's the 21st century... We now measure things in feet and inches. Even though it's like yesterday for you, we don't measure things today in cubits or how many times you can wrap something around the barn... :lol:
> 
> - Merg


You're suggesting I should shift to furlongs & fortnights?


----------



## bdubz

*@ oldschool* Just wanted to let you know that I just got everything installed and setup. It all works perfectly. MRV, on demand, media share on all 4 boxes with 99% signal on all boxes. It used to only be about 90%. It is all setup like the last diagram. Thanks so much for all your help! I really appreciate it. Thanks to everyone else on this thread too. This forum is awesome!


----------

